# What do you do for a living?



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 9, 2007)

Hey all

I don't know if this has already been done but just to find out a bit more about you guys I thought I would create a thread about what we do for a living. I work part time at Hungry Jacks (Australian version of Burer King) and during the week I am a school based apprentice boilermaker. I am a 1st year apprentice.

So, what do you do for a living?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 9, 2007)

Nightshift picker at Matthew Clark Wholesale here in Glasgow. I pick all the nice and tasty booze that goes out to all the pubs, bars, restaurants around central and southern Scotland. Also gets delivered to Ireland and some of the islands.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 9, 2007)

Recently graduated (ceremony is actualy next week) and currently unemployed. Looking for research assistant jobs in Bioscience labs.


----------



## Cota1992 (Jul 9, 2007)

Medical Back office (Cleaning and stocking, ordering supplies and anything else that needs done) 

Chruch Janitor

Personal assistant for a elderly couple (Shopping cleaning and anything else that needs done)

That's three part time jobs that pays the same as one full time and gives me my weekends and flexible time to do what I need to during the week.

Art


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 9, 2007)

Well I am an A&P aircraft mechanic who is currently not working as an A&P mechanic because it is ****ing hard to get a job here in Europe. Hopefully one of the litterally hundreds of resumes I sent out to litterally hundreds of companies here in Europe will pick me up in the next few weeks.

If anyone has any friends inside some of these companies here in Europe please let me know. I would be greatful.

Currently while I wait to get hired working on aircraft I work in a warehouse at the military airfield that I worked at when I was in the Army.


----------



## mkloby (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm a pilot in the USMC. Currently in the last phase of flight school for helos. After I finish I'm slated for the MV-22 Osprey.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 9, 2007)

Full time I work for an aircraft services company that does contract aircraft maintenance for aircraft at the USAF Academy at Colorado Springs. We also provide the tow aircraft for the soaring program. I'm the Quality Control Manager, Engineering System's Manager and the Repair Station Chief Inspector.

Part time I'm a flight instructor and Inspection Authorization (IA). I do annual inspections on GA aircraft and maintenance consulting on jet warbirds (primarily L-29s and 39s) as well as flight instruction and flight reviews.


----------



## Marcel (Jul 9, 2007)

Well, I'm a researcher molecular biology. You know, DNA stuff.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 9, 2007)

I work in the I.T. department for the 4th largest A/E/C firm in the U.S. A/E/C mean Architectural/Engineering/Civil. I'm in a group that primarily does research on where we can recommend the direction the company should go with their CAD products. We also do configuration, implementation, and consultation with the different users, project manager, unit managers and divisions.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 9, 2007)

Marcel, what side of molecular biology do you do?


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 9, 2007)

I drive truck delivering produce and other foodstuffs to restaurants etc . Pays not great but I eat well and cheap . Advantage of driving truck is very little interference from the shirts and i stay reasonably fit for free


----------



## Marcel (Jul 9, 2007)

mosquitoman said:


> Marcel, what side of molecular biology do you do?



I'm into molecular markers, especially MAB of vegetables


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 9, 2007)

Sounds interesting, we talking SNPs and RFLPs here?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 9, 2007)

Swiiiish..... *makes a sweeping movement with his hand over his head* I think that I stick with my drink....


----------



## Marcel (Jul 9, 2007)

Yes, well, RFLP is a little passe, as SNP's are more high throughput. We still use Caps markers for research purposes, some people call them RFLP as well. Not sure if you mean that?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 9, 2007)

Restriction fragment length polymorphisms


----------



## Marcel (Jul 9, 2007)

Yes I know, but some apply that to Caps markers, while it originally is a very ancient hybridisation technique, not very much used today.


----------



## Erich (Jul 9, 2007)

hired assassin true or no ?


----------



## peterbruce2002 (Jul 9, 2007)

this has been done before

i now work for Sony Corporation Europe in sales. They have an office in Cambridge, UK where im based. pays terribly badly and the people are arses. im trying to get back into my old job at Robert Sayle doing a better job - administration. its not for everyone, but i think ill like it.

peter


----------



## Bf109_g (Jul 9, 2007)

So, Peter, what does your job entail? like selling gaming stuff, i.e. PS2, PS3, games, etc?


----------



## peterbruce2002 (Jul 9, 2007)

well kindof.... more like selling tv's, hifis and surround setups that kinda thing... oh and vaio laptops (even though im a mac user at heart) and yes, and little bit of ps3, to the public.


----------



## Graeme (Jul 9, 2007)

Indecisive life. Started off as Trainee Metallurgist with what was once known as Australian Iron and Steel. Apprentice Carpenter/Joiner. Trainee Electrical Engineering Draughtsman with the Dept. of Defence-Navy (got to work on HMAS Melbourne). Presently Intensive Care Nurse specialising in Haemodialysis.


----------



## k9kiwi (Jul 9, 2007)

Write and sell software via the internet so I work for myself and from home.

The Boss is a [email protected], but at least I can have a few drinks with him at the end of the day.  

Part time (unpaid) Voli Firefighter for the local Brigade.


----------



## Bernhart (Jul 9, 2007)

Work as a psych nurse in ICU in a mental health hospital,


----------



## mkloby (Jul 9, 2007)

k9kiwi said:


> Write and sell software via the internet so I work for myself and from home.
> 
> The Boss is a [email protected], but at least I can have a few drinks with him at the end of the day.
> 
> Part time (unpaid) Voli Firefighter for the local Brigade.





My wife's family are all vol firefighters - much of the fire/rescue service in small towns relies upon volunteers, with very few paid full-time staff. My hat off to you - they tell me some pretty amazing stories.


----------



## GaryMcL (Jul 9, 2007)

To pay the bills I'm a fourth-generation small town banker. Not too many of us little guys left anymore what with all the mergers and buyouts.

I've also spent the last 35 years as a volunteer firefighter/EMT with only the past few years being paid per call. (Man, just typing 35 years makes a person feel old. Used to think anybody that could remember stuff from 20-30 years ago must be older than dirt. Seems like last week now.) I'm third generation there with my baby(?) girl being the fourth.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 10, 2007)

they all sound like interesting jobs


----------



## Njaco (Jul 10, 2007)

Animal Control Officer for a county Government and Southern Region Director for NJ Animal Control Association. Also I've taught at the Police Academy for Animal related emergencies and Police response. Member of the County Animal Response Team (CART) and developing an emergency response for the county and bldgs in event of disaster. H. Katrina, with all the dogs in the water and families crying really brought home the need to plan for this stuff. Otherwise I sit home watching "America's Next Top Model" and driving my pre-wife crazy!


----------



## Heinz (Jul 10, 2007)

Unemployed, or unemployable? That is the question.



Currently in my final year at school then probably some courier job while I go to University or alternatively get a trade.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 10, 2007)

Heinz, you back already? How was the trip?


----------



## Pisis (Jul 10, 2007)

US University Study Abroad Coordinator x Translator x Tourist Guide


----------



## mkloby (Jul 10, 2007)

Njaco said:


> Animal Control Officer for a county Government and Southern Region Director for NJ Animal Control Association. Also I've taught at the Police Academy for Animal related emergencies and Police response. Member of the County Animal Response Team (CART) and developing an emergency response for the county and bldgs in event of disaster. H. Katrina, with all the dogs in the water and families crying really brought home the need to plan for this stuff. Otherwise I sit home watching "America's Next Top Model" and driving my pre-wife crazy!



Which county? Burlington? Atlantic?


----------



## Njaco (Jul 10, 2007)

below both.


----------



## mkloby (Jul 10, 2007)

Njaco said:


> below both.



Cumberland? Salem? Capy May? I'm trying to find out where you reside because I'm going to TP your house.


----------



## trackend (Jul 10, 2007)

Pissed off railroad signalling electrical/mechanical/hydraulic engineer coming up for 34 years service* I need to retire big time*


----------



## mkloby (Jul 10, 2007)

trackend said:


> Pissed off railroad signalling electrical/mechanical/hydraulic engineer coming up for 34 years service* I need to retire big time*



Hard work makes a good man - no?


----------



## Negative Creep (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm doing a History degree, and work part time at a car spares place selling alloys, stereos, sat nav and so forth


----------



## mkloby (Jul 10, 2007)

Negative Creep said:


> I'm doing a History degree, and work part time at a car spares place selling alloys, stereos, sat nav and so forth



Alloys... man...

One of my buddies' brother opened up a shop selling wheels and installing them. Thanks to rap videos, he makes an absolute killing selling retarded 20" wheels to young men that look so shabby it makes you wonder how they are even affording to drop 5 grand on something as ridiculous as giant chrome wheels with hubcaps that spin independently of the wheel...  

Good business move on his part!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 10, 2007)

> mkloby....Cumberland? Salem? Capy May? I'm trying to find out where you reside because I'm going to TP your house.



See! Someone else who hates me cause I took'em to court for not licensing their 25 yr old yorkie!

It Gloucester, the one ya missed. And my pink slip will be in the mail tomorrow!


----------



## PearlJamNoCode (Jul 10, 2007)

I've had a lifetime of jobs... and I'm only 20. Let's see...

Picture framer
Pet Store worker
Photo Lab Technician
Cashier
Exterior House Painter 
Demolition
Carpenter
Interior House painter
Bakery employee
Bakery supply deliveryman
UPS employee
Office clerk/intern
Data entry
Self-storage location manager
Librarian
Mail room clerk

Right now I'm just a student looking to eventually get a job with the FBI.


----------



## mkloby (Jul 10, 2007)

PearlJamNoCode said:


> I've had a lifetime of jobs... and I'm only 20. Let's see...
> 
> Picture framer
> Pet Store worker
> ...



FBI guys stuck out like sore thumbs when I was at Quantico. Do they make them grow staches and those cheesy flat-top haircuts? We were on a hump once and our Bn CO stopped an FBI agent whizzing by our formation in his car.

The Hogans Alley town is pretty cool. We used it for urban training.


----------



## cougar32d (Jul 10, 2007)

i work in the backroom at target


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 11, 2007)

Canadian Navy, 1989 to present. Qualified submariner since summer of 2005.

Yo Lucky13, I was recently in Glasgow. Some great watering holes. Nice job, dude.


----------



## mkloby (Jul 11, 2007)

Nonskimmer said:


> Canadian Navy, 1989 to present. Qualified submariner since summer of 2005.
> 
> Yo Lucky13, I was recently in Glasgow. Some great watering holes. Nice job, dude.



Yo??? Hehe... fo shizzle!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 11, 2007)

S'up, bro?


----------



## mkloby (Jul 11, 2007)

Nonskimmer said:


> S'up, bro?



Is that standard speak in the navy up there?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 11, 2007)

Aye! 








...bro.


----------



## mkloby (Jul 12, 2007)

Nonskimmer said:


> Aye!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where ya been NS? Workups? Deployment? Float? Not able to say?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 12, 2007)

mkloby said:


> Where ya been NS? Workups? Deployment? Float? Not able to say?


All of the above.


----------



## lastwarrior (Jul 12, 2007)

Working hard in order to live and survive.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 12, 2007)

Well I will I will be signing a government contract on the military post where I work in the next few weeks. Going to get out of AAFES finally. 

It is not the aviation job that I want but it is better than working for AAFES and until I get a good aviation job again this will do and is better for me and my wife since I will be on a government payroll.


----------



## Torch (Jul 12, 2007)

Working for IBM since I was 21, I'm a mainframe,dasd, tape library system support rep.I maintain probably the largest account in the denver area. To you software pukes, if it ain't smokin it ain't hardware....PS: I have 7 months, 21 days, 6.5 hrs, 30 minutes to get my 30 years in. This momentus occasion marks the halfway point in my working career cause I can't afford to retire.YEESH!!!!.


----------



## CRASHGATE3 (Jul 12, 2007)

I work on an oil refinery and before that on a chemical plant.
Over the years,I've been gassed,burnt,been in two explosions,sprayed with sulphuric acid,ammonia and kerosine
In 1974 I lost 28 workmates in a massive plant explosion......
Hoping to retire in two years....if I make it !!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 12, 2007)

Nonskimmer said:


> Canadian Navy, 1989 to present. Qualified submariner since summer of 2005.
> 
> Yo Lucky13, I was recently in Glasgow. Some great watering holes. Nice job, dude.


Nskims - nice to see ya around!!!!!!!!Hope you're keepin clear of the P-3s and CPs!!!!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 13, 2007)

CRASHGATE3 said:


> I work on an oil refinery and before that on a chemical plant.
> Over the years,I've been gassed,burnt,been in two explosions,sprayed with sulphuric acid,ammonia and kerosine
> In 1974 I lost 28 workmates in a massive plant explosion......
> Hoping to retire in two years....if I make it !!



I have heard of stories of what happens at oil refineries/rigs. They aren't good


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 13, 2007)

I work for a small upandcoming Telecommunications company that my buddy owns and operates... I had my own company but sold out to my pal in order to free up my life... We do commercial installation work, from backbone fiber and copper to the Cat6 jacks in the wall...

I am currently the Project Manager and Supervisor of 4 crews working throughout the Mississippi and Alabama Gulf Coasts...


----------



## bomber (Jul 13, 2007)

Design Engineer at Rolls Royce, Derby, UK...


----------



## mkloby (Jul 13, 2007)

bomber said:


> Design Engineer at Rolls Royce, Derby, UK...



Which section of RR do you work for Bomber - auto?


----------



## mkloby (Jul 13, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> I work for a small upandcoming Telecommunications company that my buddy owns and operates... I had my own company but sold out to my pal in order to free up my life... We do commercial installation work, from backbone fiber and copper to the Cat6 jacks in the wall...
> 
> I am currently the Project Manager and Supervisor of 4 crews working throughout the Mississippi and Alabama Gulf Coasts...



That sounds like a good job. I hope something like that works out for me eventually when I get out of the mil.

Damn - sorry about the double post. I didn't mean to do that... but I didn't mean to drop bowls all over the place this morning either...


----------



## Njaco (Jul 13, 2007)

Les, thats true quom!


----------



## bomber (Jul 13, 2007)

mkloby said:


> Which section of RR do you work for Bomber - auto?



No, aero engines..

Test Facilities


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 13, 2007)

So what can you tell us about the RR engines for the 787?


----------



## bomber (Jul 13, 2007)

And not get sacked ?

I'll list everything below


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 13, 2007)

jaco said:


> Les, thats true quom!


And please pray tell, wtf does quom mean???


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 13, 2007)

Student at the moment (just finished second year) although I have done various summer jobs - the main one being as an analyst at a consulting company and this summer I did some work for the National Hyperbaric Centre in Aberdeen (that my Godfather owns) as a technician  one thing it has done is make me want to avoid the bends at all costs those chambers don't look fun (and aren't  been in when they are not compressed).

At the moment I am in the process of going through the preliminary stages of going into the RAF (have a presentation and another interview next week). So we'll see how that goes.


----------



## Parmigiano (Jul 13, 2007)

Finance guy (or 'finance director' as the business card shamelessly says) in a small multinational company.
Sharing my time between Milano and Atlanta thanks to a weird family arrangement; my luck that working with numbers you only need a laptop, DSL and telephone, so I can work 'remote' one weelk per month.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 14, 2007)

Les, theres a stupid TV commercial up this way from a cable Co. with some cableguy explaining fiber optics to a 9 yr old. At the end he says "Its true quom" ( I may be incorrect because of my poor hearing  ). Sounded like it fit, tongue in cheek  . Man, at times I'm just poor on the jokes!


----------



## DOUGRD (Jul 15, 2007)

Twenty-three years in the U.S.Navy as an Aircraft Electricians-mate then about eleven years working as an A&P mechanic for Northwest Airlines, first doing structures on 727's MD-80's, then DC-9's, then 747-400's, then as a line mechanic. Got fed up with "Major Airline" B.S. and retired now I'm working General Aviation and sometimes doing restoration work. And I still don't know what I want to be when I grow up!


----------



## drgondog (Jul 15, 2007)

mkloby said:


> I'm a pilot in the USMC. Currently in the last phase of flight school for helos. After I finish I'm slated for the MV-22 Osprey.



Interesting connection - after I left Lockheed I was one of the leads on wing design of XV-15. Jump take off was a hairy design issue because of the incredible 'up' design loads at the tip... flap design was very interesting also.

I am retired software/services exec, but keep my hands in the cookie jar as a management consultant - focused on organzational development, re-orgs (read: part time exec in turnarounds) and quality...and continued research on 8th AF FC. We breed Irish Wolfhounds, hunt and fish a lot when we can get good dog sitters (we have 12).. I build gunstocks when I get bored -

Mkloby - I haven't paid much attention to V-22 - I assume it still has a transmission 'mixing box' to make sure if one engine fails you can still drive both rotors from one engine?


----------



## mkloby (Jul 15, 2007)

drgondog said:


> Interesting connection - after I left Lockheed I was one of the leads on wing design of XV-15. Jump take off was a hairy design issue because of the incredible 'up' design loads at the tip... flap design was very interesting also.
> 
> I am retired software/services exec, but keep my hands in the cookie jar as a management consultant - focused on organzational development, re-orgs (read: part time exec in turnarounds) and quality...and continued research on 8th AF FC. We breed Irish Wolfhounds, hunt and fish a lot when we can get good dog sitters (we have 12).. I build gunstocks when I get bored -
> 
> Mkloby - I haven't paid much attention to V-22 - I assume it still has a transmission 'mixing box' to make sure if one engine fails you can still drive both rotors from one engine?



To tell you the truth - this is my 3rd aircraft flown in less than a year. With the rate that they keep handing me new NATOPS manuals - I haven't even begun to worry about the MV-22 yet. But, I have heard that either engine is capable of powering both proprotors.


----------



## CRASHGATE3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Gnomey said:


> At the moment I am in the process of going through the preliminary stages of going into the RAF (have a presentation and another interview next week). So we'll see how that goes.



Best of luck with that....hope you get in.
Is it aircrew ?


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 15, 2007)

CRASHGATE3 said:


> Best of luck with that....hope you get in.
> Is it aircrew ?



Yes it is. Primarily pilot with WSO as second choice.


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 15, 2007)

Gnomey said:


> Yes it is. Primarily pilot with WSO as second choice.


Excellent good luck


----------



## mkloby (Jul 15, 2007)

Gnomey said:


> Yes it is. Primarily pilot with WSO as second choice.



Military aviation is so much fun. Civilian training is nowhere near comparable. I hope you get accepted - then you just need to hang on for the ride of your life.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 15, 2007)

I am a network and security engineer for a company that handles financial transactions. I also own an aviation photography business, like most of you didn't know that already!  The network thing pays the bills, and I happen to be pretty good at it. The photo thing allows me to have some fun and buy more photo gear, like a self-financing hobby, with benefits...


----------



## CRASHGATE3 (Jul 17, 2007)

Gnomey said:


> Yes it is. Primarily pilot with WSO as second choice.


Brilliant......go for it
I may see you at an airshow one day


----------



## spitfire101 (Jul 17, 2007)

lol its be funny if i was like yeah im in the FBI and cant tell you what I do your id have to kill you


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 18, 2007)

If you use the line "If I told you I would have to kill you" you will be banned.


----------



## spitfire101 (Jul 18, 2007)

Why would i be banned I didnt even do anything wrong its a saying and nothing more


----------



## evangilder (Jul 18, 2007)

It was a joke, he had the laugh icon next to it.


----------



## spitfire101 (Jul 18, 2007)

OH i just woke up n didnt even see it sorry im jus rele tired n a lil cranky


----------



## ccheese (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm a Warranty Administrator for a Mazda dealer in Va. Beach, VA. I make
sure my company get's paid by Mazda Motor of America for the warranty
work we do on Mazda's. Oh..... I'm 73 years old and still work a 42.5
hour week.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 18, 2007)

I lived in Va Beach for a bunch of years while in the Navy.... Lived right off of Lynnhaven Parkway...


----------



## Henk (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi guys long time no see.

I first worked at a video rental sho, but the boss was a assh*le and I got another job that is a PS2 PS3 game hiring shop and I am so happy there and my new boss is a great guy and he works with me and he appreciate the work I do for him.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 27, 2007)

thats good. I hate bosses who treat you like ****


----------



## Henk (Jul 30, 2007)

Yup, I am glad I got rid of that job, but I still need the cash he must give me.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 31, 2007)

Found out I've got myself a job as a research assistant for a drug discovery company.


----------



## Marcel (Jul 31, 2007)

Congratulations ! What exactly are you going to do?


----------



## evangilder (Jul 31, 2007)

Um, discover drugs?


----------



## Pisis (Jul 31, 2007)

Yo hey yeah, no time no see ya zuutafrikaan bwoy!!! How are you?


----------



## mkloby (Jul 31, 2007)

Right now I autorotate for a living


----------



## trackend (Aug 1, 2007)

mosquitoman said:


> Found out I've got myself a job as a research assistant for a drug discovery company.


Well done Mossie I thought you had to develop drugs but perhaps you have a sensitive snoz and sniff out the airport luggage.
Told you at FL you would do ok first step is the hardest now you're on the first rung its up all the way.


----------



## mosquitoman (Aug 1, 2007)

Basic molecular biology sort of things Marcel, going to be given training on using radioactive markers aswell- should be fun.
Discovery development it's all the same thing.
Thanks everyone.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 1, 2007)

OK, please boil for me 500 pills and 1kg of Meth, payment via invoice.


----------



## Marcel (Aug 1, 2007)

mosquitoman said:


> Basic molecular biology sort of things Marcel, going to be given training on using radioactive markers aswell- should be fun.
> Discovery development it's all the same thing.
> Thanks everyone.



You're going to do AFLP then? Or mainly northerns? (or the ancient RFLP)
I did a lot of radio active stuf years ago, manly notherns. It's fun if you know what you're doing and if you don't have a chinese guy walking around: "You'll have to clean and check everything with your geiger until it's very clean, do you understand?" He: "Yes, yes" Next time we had to de-contaminate the whole lab and the whole procedure happened not once but almost every week.  They should have forbidden him to work there..


----------



## mosquitoman (Aug 2, 2007)

Not entirely sure what I'll be doing day-to-day but it's a small company so I'll be doing a bit of everything.
Pisis, it'a bit more difficult than that, I will start brewing my own beer in a few months though.


----------



## lucanus (Aug 7, 2007)

Well Guys - With this alphabetic this and that, I just wanted
to add that I am a Cad Manager for an A/E/C firm...Quite a 
promotion from where I started Chainman/Rod Dawg on a Survey
crew, in the distant past before lasers and GPS. I also was a 
Draftsman (draughtsman) with pencils, ink and a slide-rule.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Aug 7, 2007)

Cad-really 
i am still a student currently in my second last year of secondary school.
i really like graphics on computer that is i am no good on a drawing board.
BTW Lucanus what program do you use on the computer.
We use Auto-Cad or CATIA


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 8, 2007)

well I quit my job at hungry jacks and now I am concentrating on boilermaking apprenticeship. Should be good, now that I get weekends off.


----------



## comiso90 (Aug 15, 2007)

I've worked for the same company for 13 years as a video producer/video editor/writer/animator/cameraman/graphic artist... attached are 2 recent TV commercials shot in high def.

I may be homeless and unemployed in a few months.. I'm going to sell my house to get out of Fresno.... Too much of the same thing for too long.... i wanna hit the road... nothin keeping me here 

Anybody overseas wanna sponsor me for a year so I work and travel abroad for a while?

          






\


----------



## lucanus (Aug 18, 2007)

Aussie you must quit using Autocrap...It warps your mind


----------



## davparlr (Aug 18, 2007)

RETIRED! I worked 29 years as an Avionics Controls and Displays engineer for Northrop Grumman. Started with the duel fuel flow indicator for the Saudi F-5E, worked on the F-18L (Northrop land based F-18, went nowhere), moved over to my first black program, the Tacit Blue upside down bathtub (reminded me of the submarine Seaview, anybody remember that from TV). It was one of the first stealth aircraft. Then I got my big break by being transfered to the B-2 program for the proposal phase, which, without a doubt, was one of the most exciting projects an engineer could work on. I worked as the design manager for the B-2 avionics controls and display for most of the rest of my career, ending up working on the upgrade to the JointSTARs radar surveillance aircraft (which kept me in the LA area).

Retirement is great. One Saturday after another! You can put off till tomorrow what you don't want to do today!


----------



## mkloby (Aug 18, 2007)

davparlr said:


> RETIRED! I worked 29 years as an Avionics Controls and Displays engineer for Northrop Grumman. Started with the duel fuel flow indicator for the Saudi F-5E, worked on the F-18L (Northrop land based F-18, went nowhere), moved over to my first black program, the Tacit Blue upside down bathtub (reminded me of the submarine Seaview, anybody remember that from TV). It was one of the first stealth aircraft. Then I got my big break by being transfered to the B-2 program for the proposal phase, which, without a doubt, was one of the most exciting projects an engineer could work on. I worked as the design manager for the B-2 avionics controls and display for most of the rest of my career, ending up working on the upgrade to the JointSTARs radar surveillance aircraft (which kept me in the LA area).
> 
> Retirement is great. One Saturday after another! You can put off till tomorrow what you don't want to do today!




Congrats - I can't wait till one day I can say I'm retired!


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 19, 2007)

Tacit Blue, huh. I bet that was fascinating actually. Especially if you work flight controls to make that thing fly.


----------



## davparlr (Aug 20, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Tacit Blue, huh. I bet that was fascinating actually. Especially if you work flight controls to make that thing fly.



I was doing the Avionics Controls and Displays (cockpit instrumentation), but, as such, I did had the air data computer and therefore got involved in doing some air data mapping of the airframe, which was interesting and quite informative. Air data sensors, including flight control sensors, were also affected by stealth concerns. With computers, the flight control people could make a brick fly like a Cessna if you had the power to get it off the ground. Except for the flight controls (at Norhtrop, flight controls were not considered avionics), most of the avionics was F-5E type.

Tacit Blue was nowhere near as fasinating and exciting as the B-2. I wrote a letter to the editor once to comment on an Aviation Week and Space Technology article on the B-2 cockpit. It had to be approved by Congress in order to send it. It was approved and was printed.


----------



## Clave (Aug 23, 2007)

I moved from Missiles and Radar in the RAF to Audiovisual as a civvie - I do CAD pretty much day in day out, it's _not_ that exciting, but I get good money as I have been here a very long time...  

Not Autocad/PC by the way, it's VectorWorks/Mac which is what I insisted on back at the start, and mostly it has worked out ok... 8)


----------



## peterbruce2002 (Aug 25, 2007)

Im unsure if ive posted in ehre before.... i Work as a Projectionist and Film Editor for Empire Cinemas in the UK (oldest cinema chain the UK). also trying to jump into their marketting department soon.... with a big entrance i hope.


----------



## Henk (Aug 31, 2007)

comiso90 said:


> I've worked for the same company for 13 years as a video producer/video editor/writer/animator/cameraman/graphic artist... attached are 2 recent TV commercials shot in high def.
> 
> I may be homeless and unemployed in a few months.. I'm going to sell my house to get out of Fresno.... Too much of the same thing for too long.... i wanna hit the road... nothin keeping me here
> 
> ...




Well mate if I could do it I would, but the best thing is Africa, it is cheap for you guys, lovely and if you work with any thing to do with TV you will get a job at one of the 5 SA based TV stations depending on your experience.

What did you have in mind where you want to travel to?


----------



## comiso90 (Aug 31, 2007)

I would consider S. Africa. How are their restrictions? I know Australia and England really put an emphasis on medicine, engineering and programming... they dont want video guys from the U.S,!. 


Many people in my line of work are free lancers who take short term jobs. 
I hope I can bumble from contract job to contract job. I've been stationary for too long.

Many tv station production jobs are crappy... weird hours, low pay. because of the perceived "glamour" of working for a tv station, they have no problem finding people. I'd consider any opportunity though.


Does anybody want a house? I just built this today:


Clovis Home Sale


.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Aug 31, 2007)

umm no quite happy where i am thanks.......


----------



## Henk (Sep 1, 2007)

comiso90 said:


> I would consider S. Africa. How are their restrictions? I know Australia and England really put an emphasis on medicine, engineering and programming... they dont want video guys from the U.S,!.
> 
> 
> Many people in my line of work are free lancers who take short term jobs.
> ...




Well mate this is Africa, you can almost do anything here. LOL Well it is not that strict here and they actually do not have a problem getting guys from other countries. well I do not know what the restrictions are on people from the US who come and live here in SA. Try and search the web or if you can try to find a Sister City community near you, I know that the one in Tacoma WA that has ties with the town where I live, George.

I will try and see if there is something I can find out.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 1, 2007)

Lovely home, Comiso.


----------



## Emac44 (Sep 1, 2007)

I came late to this thread. I work for Queensland Railways as Train Crew Guard CityTrain Division. Pay is good but the shift work wears you down a bit. I am on 24/7 call in essential services etc


----------



## Henk (Sep 1, 2007)

The hours suck mate, do you get to see your family?


----------



## Emac44 (Sep 1, 2007)

Yes Henk sometimes they let us go home occassionaly hahaha. What I mean by on call Henk is that we can have our shifts changed and roster calls us and can do so 24 hours a day 7 days per week


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 1, 2007)

Cheers, Emac. On call in my neck of the woods means that you can receive a call to go to work on a moments notice and you are expected to arrive. Still, how often does your situation happen. I'm a salary man and we are "called" often.


----------



## Henk (Sep 1, 2007)

My former boss was like that, he would phone you in the middle of the night just to ask you bull, or expect you to work on your off day, because the other guy is just as drunk as you and did not arrive to open the shop and would like you to go and open up, then you just say that you are not in town at the moment. 

He he he he..................... That son of a b*tch actually thought that I would pitch.


----------



## comiso90 (Sep 1, 2007)

Henk: Thanks for the consideration. I sincerely appreciate any effort. I'd like to see Johannesburg. I have to sell the house before I make any moves - I'm just in the information gathering phase. Please PM me if you have any helpful info... thanks!

Matt: Thanks! It's been a great bachelor pad. Today only, I'll throw in a 52 inch tv set if u buy the house!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 2, 2007)

Emac44 said:


> I came late to this thread. I work for Queensland Railways as Train Crew Guard CityTrain Division. Pay is good but the shift work wears you down a bit. I am on 24/7 call in essential services etc



My dad works for QR as well. He has been with QR for 30+ years (im not sure how many particuarly maybe 34?). Anyway he is a shunter and works at callemondah rail yard in gladstone. he has been there ever since it has been opened.


----------



## bentwings (Oct 8, 2007)

What do I do?? According to my wife, I have way too much time on my hands. haha

Actually I retired 38 days ago. I passed the first hurdle. 4 of my friends didn't make it past 30 days. I figure I've got it made now. No job, no money........happiest I've been in my entire life.

Former Sr. Mech Eng. Automation was/is my main line but product developement, design engineering, automotive engineering, machine design.......and on are other handles. Former tool maker. Auto repair tech in my early days.


----------



## seesul (Oct 8, 2007)

We repair the concrete pumps- I´m the after sales service manager. My friend mentioned in my siggy (WW2 vet) used to work as a concrete pump operator after WW2 . A destiny???


----------



## seesul (Oct 8, 2007)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Full time I work for an aircraft services company that does contract aircraft maintenance for aircraft at the USAF Academy at Colorado Springs. We also provide the tow aircraft for the soaring program. I'm the Quality Control Manager, Engineering System's Manager and the Repair Station Chief Inspector.
> 
> Part time I'm a flight instructor and Inspection Authorization (IA). I do annual inspections on GA aircraft and maintenance consulting on jet warbirds (primarily L-29s and 39s) as well as flight instruction and flight reviews.



Hello Flyboy,

what kind of experience with L-29s an d L-39s do you have? Are they reliable? Is the maintenance easy? No problem with the spare parts suplies?
I ask because they were produced here in Czechoslovakia. Today they produce L-159 'ALCA' as you sure know.


----------



## Ghostdancer (Oct 8, 2007)

Does anyone buy paint from Sherwin Williams? I work for SW as a delivery driver, but am looking for another job though.


----------



## Parmigiano (Oct 8, 2007)

Repainted house last month, but bought Glidden at local Home Depot... sorry!


----------



## Ghostdancer (Oct 8, 2007)

Parmigiano said:


> Repainted house last month, but bought Glidden at local Home Depot... sorry!



Probably just as good as SW paint. Home Depot is one of the places I'm considering applying to for a new job.


----------



## YakFlyer (Oct 9, 2007)

mkloby said:


> I'm a pilot in the USMC. Currently in the last phase of flight school for helos. After I finish I'm slated for the MV-22 Osprey.



A big congratulations man.


----------



## YakFlyer (Oct 9, 2007)

mkloby said:


> Alloys... man...
> 
> One of my buddies' brother opened up a shop selling wheels and installing them. Thanks to rap videos, he makes an absolute killing selling retarded 20" wheels to young men that look so shabby it makes you wonder how they are even affording to drop 5 grand on something as ridiculous as giant chrome wheels with hubcaps that spin independently of the wheel...
> 
> Good business move on his part!



It is actually American hip hop style music that has inspired this "bling bling" movement, in the way young people dress, and how their cars look. I am 23 and dont and never have dressed up like Snoop Dogg, although I do listen to Eminem cos I like his music, but some are a bit possessed..


----------



## YakFlyer (Oct 9, 2007)

seesul said:


> Hello Flyboy,
> 
> what kind of experience with L-29s an d L-39s do you have? Are they reliable? Is the maintenance easy? No problem with the spare parts suplies?
> I ask because they were produced here in Czechoslovakia. Today they produce L-159 'ALCA' as you sure know.



I know the owners of the sole two L39s here in NZ, and all I have ever heard, is these jets are utterly brilliant to fly, operate, maintain etc. 

I have just started (literally last week!) working for a company flying a Red Bull sponsored Pitts Special, basically fulltime. Before that, I was working at a Radar Controller training centre as a simulator Pilot, good fun, good money, but not enough hours...I have also been running a Commercial Window Cleaning Franchise since the start of the year, Not skyscrapers, just lower level business buildings (faaaaaantastic money) and steadily saving up for a house and my OWN Yak 52 rather than just having a share in one.


----------



## seesul (Oct 10, 2007)

YakFlyer said:


> I know the owners of the sole two L39s here in NZ, and all I have ever heard, is these jets are utterly brilliant to fly, operate, maintain etc.
> 
> I have just started (literally last week!) working for a company flying a Red Bull sponsored Pitts Special, basically fulltime. Before that, I was working at a Radar Controller training centre as a simulator Pilot, good fun, good money, but not enough hours...I have also been running a Commercial Window Cleaning Franchise since the start of the year, Not skyscrapers, just lower level business buildings (faaaaaantastic money) and steadily saving up for a house and my OWN Yak 52 rather than just having a share in one.



Thank ou YakFlyer,

good to hear our jets our good!
And good luck in your new job. I watch all the Red Bull Air races on TV here. These pilots have no nerves


----------



## Messy1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I work for a company called JR Motorsports out of Ankeny, Iowa, just north of the state capital Des Moines. We are a company that caters to the dirt track racing industry and the drag racer or street enthusiasts. I sell parts, engines, and chassis for hobby Stock, Stock car, modified, late model, and sprint car. The racing industry ia pretty cool. Everyone is pretty laid back.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 9, 2007)

that sounds sweet messy, I would like to do up a car in pro street trim when I have the cash.


----------



## wilbur1 (Dec 9, 2007)

I own a high performance auto shop that caters to the drag racing and sand toy scene mostly,we do a lot of vw engs. for drag and buggys. We also have a 1500 hp chassis dyno. Alot of time we do complete fabrication work on the chassis or build custom turbo, supercarger,NOS kits and do alot of tuning


----------



## plan_D (Dec 9, 2007)

I work for Royal Mail in Doncaster Mail Centre and I mostly sort packets all night long. In between shifts I spend time at college studying aerospace engineering; this is my second and final year of study before I really start to learn in the industry.


----------



## ThunderThud (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm a G.M. Automotive Technician (mechanic) for G.M. Dealership on Long Island.I work on all GMC,Pontiac,Buick , Oldsmobile,Chevy. This has been my title for around 3 years of my life. I started rebuilding transmisions when i was 17. Ive owned and operated my own transmission business for 6 years but had to close due to economic changes after 911.


----------



## sajim (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm a retired school teacher and now substitute teach in my "spare " time.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 25, 2007)

I work all week in the morning hours, tend to my kids sports in the evening (soccer, track, basketball, etc), like to cook for the family, wish that I had more time with the wife and want to shoot 500yd high power rifle competition more often. Overall I'm a sad, pathetic man whose life is self fulfilling in happiness with my young gentlemen and their development. Not too terribly more to ask for I guess.


----------



## AVRoe (Jan 4, 2008)

Ghostdancer said:


> Does anyone buy paint from Sherwin Williams? I work for SW as a delivery driver, but am looking for another job though.



I`m a aircraft painter working for a Swiss Company in Germany.Jan next year 30 year in the trade. Sherwin Williams paint is the worlds best paint!!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 4, 2008)

You don't use Sherman Williams paint on the aircraft do you 

I am a Computer Repair tech. Currently am getting more into the board level repair side of the business again and it is a little frustrating after not doing board level repairs for many, many years. Re-teaching on old dog, old tricks is not as easy as you would think. Particularly when I am the trainer and the trainee at the same time.


----------



## AVRoe (Jan 4, 2008)

Bucksnort101 said:


> You don't use Sherman Williams paint on the aircraft do you



Why do you ask ? 

View attachment 52822
*Sherwin William *paint


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 4, 2008)

Just wondering if that is what you actually use? I thought they just did house paint, but I just didn't know for sure.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 4, 2008)

Well, I just went to Sherman Williams web-site and looked at the Aerospace link and sure enough. Learn something new every day. I'll take my foot out of my mouth now.


----------



## AVRoe (Jan 4, 2008)

No problem


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow, that picture finally showed up on my screen. Did you paint that aircraft? It does look amazing. I truly was not trying to poke fun at you or your proffession at all. If I offended you I applolgize as that was not my intent. Just never knew they made a product for aircraft.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 4, 2008)

Neither did I, Bucksnort. You learn something new everyday.


----------



## AVRoe (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes mate i did, I`m not pi~~ed off, So forget it OK


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 4, 2008)

Relax. It wasn't an attack. Put your [email protected]#! back in your pants.


----------



## AVRoe (Jan 4, 2008)

Sorry Matt I was talking to Bucksnort101


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 4, 2008)

Ouch, seemed PO'ed to me? Forgotten.


----------



## AVRoe (Jan 4, 2008)

View attachment 52824
Bucksnort101 Photo for you


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice. And I though masking my little projects was a task. I am amazed at what some people can do with an a spray system and some paint.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 4, 2008)

Now that would be a rewarding job. Bet there is quite a bit of pressure to keep the down time to minimum though.


----------



## AVRoe (Jan 4, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> Now that would be a rewarding job. Bet there is quite a bit of pressure to keep the down time to minimum though.



The paint manger here is very good,normaly we get more time than what we need. Yes it`s a very rewarding job. OLD
View attachment 52831

NEW
View attachment 52832


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 4, 2008)

Well my dad is a cop........i want to be one 2


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 5, 2008)

More power to you. B-17. We need more people that are willing to make those kinds of sacrifices for society's betterment.


----------



## Graeme (Jan 5, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> I work all week in the morning hours, tend to my kids sports in the evening (soccer, track, basketball, etc), like to cook for the family, wish that I had more time with the wife and want to shoot 500yd high power rifle competition more often. Overall I'm a sad, pathetic man whose life is self fulfilling in happiness with my young gentlemen and their development. Not too terribly more to ask for I guess.



You strike me as a truly decent human being Matt-keep up the good work!

By the way, what's the secret to your extensive vocabulary? a good thesaurus or years of good schooling?!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 5, 2008)

THank
you Matt


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 5, 2008)

Graeme said:


> You strike me as a truly decent human being Matt-keep up the good work!
> 
> By the way, what's the secret to your extensive vocabulary? a good thesaurus or years of good schooling?!



It took me 7 years to work my way through college in pursuit of my Baccalaureate in Electrical Engineering. I was destined to learn something. Just didn't realize it would turn out to be BS 101.

Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Clave (Feb 3, 2008)

...I have left full-time work now, and I'm self-employed. 

I just cobbled together a site for my business:

Clavework Graphics


----------



## kitin (Feb 4, 2008)

i am a full-time SEO...and sometimes i do freelance job (link building for a website) at home...


----------



## mkloby (Feb 4, 2008)

AVRoe - awesome work!
B-17 - that's a noble profession. Before I joined the Marines I was setting things up to become a federal agent... I was leaning toward DEA. Not exactly the same as a local or state police officer - but everyone's on the same team. Look at your options and decide what route you want to take.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 12, 2008)

Well, I'm a part time stock clerk at my towns own supermarket, not a chain like Big Y or Wal-Mart. It's actually a pretty nice job considering I'm also a senior in high school.

B-17- Thats pretty cool your dad's a cop.


----------



## plan_D (Feb 13, 2008)

That's strange that you Americans find being a cop such a respectful and noble career. I'm not saying it isn't, but I have three friends that are police officers and to them it's just a job. They love beating the scum and getting paid for it...it does society wonders - shame there's not enough of my friends in the police.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Feb 13, 2008)

here we call cops 'Pigs' 
Australians just dont like authority


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 13, 2008)

plan_D said:


> That's strange that you Americans find being a cop such a respectful and noble career. I'm not saying it isn't, but I have three friends that are police officers and to them it's just a job. They love beating the scum and getting paid for it...it does society wonders - shame there's not enough of my friends in the police.



It depends who you talk to.

There are plenty of people in certain parts of America's society that think police are "Pigs"...


----------



## Njaco (Feb 13, 2008)

Plan, I constantly work with the police and there are a few.... a few...that are as you described. But most want to help people and really try from their heart. Its the same media take as on the military.


----------



## plan_D (Feb 13, 2008)

They call police here 'pigs' too. But it's just a joke now, all the people who call them 'pigs' seriously are complete scum and should be taken outside and shot. 

Don't get me wrong, Njaco, my friends are extremely helpful and do their job well [one found a drug farm in someone's attic the other week when they were arresting the bloke for something else - he found it by smell ! Not like he used to smoke it or anythin' ...  ]. But in the end they just love beating down on the scum because the justice courts won't do it.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 13, 2008)

Welllll, I'm not going to say it doesn't happen to those who deserve it (wink, wink, nudge, nudge)


----------



## Barrett (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm in a high-risk profession: self-employed author and speaker!
Been lurking here quite awhile and appreciate the depth of knowledge you folks possess.


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 13, 2008)

Barrett, go to the Basic section and give yourself a proper introduction.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 13, 2008)

plan_D said:


> That's strange that you Americans find being a cop such a respectful and noble career. I'm not saying it isn't, but I have three friends that are police officers and to them it's just a job. They love beating the scum and getting paid for it...it does society wonders - shame there's not enough of my friends in the police.



Well, my grandfather was a police officer in Hartford, Connecticut, who became chief of police for a few years, that's where my respect comes from, he's a pretty cool guy. That, and I also respect anybody that steps into the line of fire to uphold the law, that includes the military too.


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 16, 2008)

Thorlifter said:


> Barrett, go to the Basic section and give yourself a proper introduction.




Ouch. Aren't we a fun loving bunch.


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 16, 2008)

My dad like I said is a cop and hope to follow in his footsteps


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 16, 2008)

And like I said, B. You go man. We need more men like you in this nation.


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 16, 2008)

You'll look back and think about these conversations as you get older. Just remember that your conviction is your character. No person can take that away from you. You may wish to revise your statement based upon youthful discretion, but you are who you are. And thankyou.


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 16, 2008)

Yes. Very Very True. I hope to make myself a thrid generation cop in my family. My Grandpa was one. Also served in the Navy. My dad and 5 of 6 uncles are.


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 16, 2008)

Keep your nose clean.


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 16, 2008)

I will.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 6, 2008)

I've had many different jobs but for the last ten years I've been restoring cars while working for ABM Restorations. I enjoy this website immensely. It's nice to be able to get on a site without having to put up with juvenile cursing and what not.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 7, 2008)

W-E-E-K-E-N-D!!!!


----------



## A4K (Mar 7, 2008)

Lucky....!  

I've been in many jobs throughout my life, travelling around as I have. For the past 4 1/2 years though I've been working as a solderer in the NPI (R D) department of a large multi-national electronics company. I wouldn't have chosen this of my own accord, being more of an outdoors type, but there's not much work around in Pécs, so took it and once I got the hang of it, I found out I loved it! Pity the pay is so bad in Hungary though...the minimum weekly wage in Ireland is more than my monthly pay-check.


----------



## plan_D (Mar 8, 2008)

I believe most people know my 'profession' but I have to announce that it will soon change. I have already stated this in the basic section during banter with the Australians (boo!)...but:

I have a job interview at BAe (British Aerospace) on monday morning and I am awaiting the precise date for an interview with Kinch Aviation. I will also be applying for Thomas Cook, Jet2 and Virgin Atlantic ... so I will soon be in the aviation industry.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 8, 2008)

Good stuff man! Dont work for Thomas Cook though! I hate them!!! Well take what ever job you get...

I am actually going back to school to work on another degree. Should be starting in the next few weeks once all the paperwork for admissions is completed. This degree is a Bachelor of Science in Aviation Maintenance Management through Embry Riddle. They have a campus at the airfield I work at. I cant wait, I actually miss going to school.


----------



## plan_D (Mar 8, 2008)

Thomas Cook would be the best place for the me to work; it's a little further away than BAe but they offer a great license process and have a very good maintenance facility. I hope to go study for a HND and possibly a degree later on but at the moment I just want my license.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 8, 2008)

Plan, good luck with getting a new job!

I might be adjusting also. I'll be retiring in afew years and I've decided to expand my options. I'll only be in my early 50s so I need to start something now...well, I met last week with some people I know and they want me to go back to the Police Academy and recert for training and become an instructor with the state for Animal Control. In NJ you have to be certified to do what I do and they want me as one of the teachers for the course. In addition, they have me signed up to develop (with others) a uniform set of forms and paperwork for the state for municipalities to use in Disaster Planning. Might finally get out of the field and in front of a class or desk!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 8, 2008)

nice njaco!


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 9, 2008)

Anyone out there know CAD or CAD management or BIM? My company has many opening all over the world for CAD operators and other positions also. The company I work for is a 8.5 billion dollar company with a 15 billion dollar back log of projects. We just don't have the people to work on them. Drop me an IM and I'll see if I can hook you up.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 9, 2008)

plan_D said:


> Thomas Cook would be the best place for the me to work; it's a little further away than BAe but they offer a great license process and have a very good maintenance facility. I hope to go study for a HND and possibly a degree later on but at the moment I just want my license.



How do you guys go about getting your license's? To get mine was pretty easy. I got all my on the job training from the Army and then I just simply went back to the US to a FAA testing center and took my written, oral, and practical tests and recieved my A&P license.


----------



## DBII (Mar 10, 2008)

Thorlifter, I have been thinking of a career change. Can an old man make a living as a new CAD operator?

DBII


----------



## plan_D (Mar 11, 2008)

12 months recorded experience and 10 multi-choice tests for the EASA JAR 66 A license, Chris.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 11, 2008)

EASA is the European version of the A&P. I have found many companies (major companies that is) over here in Europe will hire A&P Licensed mechanics as well. Infact at my testing center we had several German and Brits taking there tests to get there A&P's as well.


----------



## plan_D (Mar 11, 2008)

I think both A&P and EASA are both globally recognised, but I'm sure having both would be a bonus! The U.S, Canada, Australia and New Zealand will hire people with the EASA 66 license; especially if it's the B1 (Engines and Airframe) or B2 (Avionics and Electrical) technician grade.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 11, 2008)

plan_D said:


> I think both A&P and EASA are both globally recognised, but I'm sure having both would be a bonus! The U.S, Canada, Australia and New Zealand will hire people with the EASA 66 license; especially if it's the B1 (Engines and Airframe) or B2 (Avionics and Electrical) technician grade.



Yeah I have actually thought about going and getting an EASA as well. I believe my A&P is equal to the B1 (should be atleast A&P stands for Airframe and Powerplant ).

I wonder if I can go and test out since I have years of actual work experience and an A&P?


----------



## plan_D (Mar 11, 2008)

Of course you could; it costs £33 per test here (£330 in total) - anyone can take the tests at any time, but you need the recorded experience to be given the licence. Don't quote me but I would think they would have you do the B1 test - which, for the licence, I think is 18 months experience. 

I don't know what the Australian view is on the U.S. licence but the B grade EASA licence is a golden ticket to Oz and New Zealand. There's plenty of jobs on aviationjobsearch.com (or co.uk) - jobs all over the world. A load of Oz companies were offering great money and they would help with the accomodation!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 11, 2008)

plan_D said:


> Of course you could; it costs £33 per test here (£330 in total) - anyone can take the tests at any time, but you need the recorded experience to be given the licence. Don't quote me but I would think they would have you do the B1 test - which, for the licence, I think is 18 months experience.
> 
> I don't know what the Australian view is on the U.S. licence but the B grade EASA licence is a golden ticket to Oz and New Zealand. There's plenty of jobs on aviationjobsearch.com (or co.uk) - jobs all over the world. A load of Oz companies were offering great money and they would help with the accomodation!




Well I certainly have the documented experience.

I know the A&P is good in Ausieland. I had an oportunity to go and work on Hawks over there. At the time though (family stuff) it did not work out.


----------



## Milos Sijacki (Mar 11, 2008)

I am a student at the University of Novi Sad. I study English language and Literature.


----------



## hells bells (Mar 16, 2008)

i drove the iveco in 1998 to spain.

the volvo is my current lorry just do nights now.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 16, 2008)

Way cool. Who's the seat cover on the left?


----------



## hells bells (Mar 17, 2008)

erm? its the wife que music from pyscho


----------



## Marcel (Mar 17, 2008)

You'll need a paint program to do that. I us paintshop pro, but I think you can do it in MSPaint as well (at least in Vista). You'll have load it in Paint (it's in any Windows system), and press the keys <ctrl>+W together. You can give the size in % of the original. Don't forget to save in a new file.


----------



## hells bells (Mar 18, 2008)

thanks marcel i have now re-sized all photos in my posts, i love learning


----------



## rochie (Mar 18, 2008)

i used to be a head chef in a country hotel but now mainly just do the food for weddings and banquets (same money 75% less stress and grief)


----------



## mkloby (Mar 18, 2008)

rochie said:


> i used to be a head chef in a country hotel but now mainly just do the food for weddings and banquets (same money 75% less stress and grief)



Can't beat that.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 19, 2008)

and all you can eat! Yum!


----------



## rochie (Mar 19, 2008)

working with food all day puts you off after a while so if your not carefull all you eat is junk food because its easier !


----------



## Njaco (Mar 19, 2008)

Understood.


----------



## fw190d (Mar 21, 2008)

Winnipeg, Manitoba, Canada. I sell casters for a company called casterland. love it.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 21, 2008)

hells bells said:


> erm? its the wife que music from pyscho




Gotta love those little demons...


----------



## zerum (Mar 23, 2008)

Working on a furniture factory, making furniture for offshore boats,,..
not racing boats,.. delivering for 
Ulstein Group
Kleven Maritime
+ lot of others ,not just maritime


----------



## Flightcommander (Mar 26, 2008)

I am a dentist but i am not going to lie to you, dentistry is just a hobby, i am actually a proffesional shriner.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 26, 2008)

What is a professional shriner? Seriously, I have no clue. When I think of a shriner, I think of a conventioneer who drinks and carouses in hotel bars. Does that pay well or did I miss your humor?


----------



## Becca (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm a mommy aka domestic Godess, midget rancher, water-buffalo tamer OH and I Coordinate Admissions into a college. 

The last one is the only thing that pays, really. 

Have worn QUITE a few hats, done some really intresting gigs through time thus far. It helps to be a spaz...I don't get bored well. I think and preform better in a chaotic state.


----------



## mkloby (Mar 26, 2008)

Les'Bride said:


> I'm a mommy aka domestic Godess





Make sure my wife doesn't get wind of that term...


----------



## Becca (Mar 26, 2008)

a little Goddess worship goes a looonnnng way..just sayin'.


----------



## comiso90 (Mar 26, 2008)

Les'Bride said:


> I'm a mommy aka domestic Godess, midget rancher, water-buffalo tamer OH and I Coordinate Admissions into a college.
> 
> The last one is the only thing that pays, really.
> 
> Have worn QUITE a few hats, done some really intresting gigs through time thus far. It helps to be a spaz...I don't get bored well. I think and preform better in a chaotic state.



Are you the bird?


----------



## Becca (Mar 26, 2008)

LMELAO!!!! Comiso THAT is classic! and NAH, I was the stunning, red-head taking the picture.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 26, 2008)

Thats why the stunned look.


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 26, 2008)

I hate that fu*kin picture Comiso...

But it is funny...


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 26, 2008)

Great pic...


----------



## comiso90 (Mar 27, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> I hate that fu*kin picture Comiso...
> 
> But it is funny...



That is the only response I'd expect!


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 27, 2008)




----------



## ccheese (Mar 27, 2008)

Somehow I just knew he'd hate that picture. Water Buffalo, indeed !

I've worn a few hats myself, twisted a wrench for 25+ years, then got into
shuffling paper for the car dealers as a Warranty Administrator. I make sure
the company gets paid for the warranty work they do on people's cars.
I worked for an interior decorator for a year, but that's deserving of a thread all by itself. Good old Lester Grossman. His name sez it all !!

Charles


----------



## ccheese (Mar 27, 2008)

Flightcommander said:


> I am a dentist but i am not going to lie to you, dentistry is just a hobby, I am actually a proffesional shriner.



Flightcommander: Obviously a "traveling man", what and where is your
blue lodge ??

Charles
Lynnhaven 220
Va. Beach, Va.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 27, 2008)

Electrical Engineer by degree. 18yrs working voice and data comm system standards development on domestic and international committees. Drive a desk. Professional traveler. Amateur drinker with unseemly aspirations. Women=Yes.


----------



## A4K (Mar 28, 2008)

Speaking of 'a few' hats, I quess after 58 jobs in 6 countries I fall into the same category... Make life more interesting...


----------



## YakFlyer (Mar 28, 2008)

A few amendments for me, not working for the same aerobatic company now...Marketing manager and pilot for JAG Air, in the same area. A good mate of mine flies for them too. I do part time flying in the 2 seater, and also promo and marketing work in the single seater Pitts around the country. Also whiskey drinker by trade but spend most of our days off flying Yaks and Nanchangs. 
Currently putting together a plan and keen enthusiasts to buy a US Navy scheme Harvard for sale not far from here. See how it goes...


----------



## Messy1 (Mar 28, 2008)

I am a salesman for a small company in Iowa, USA called JR Motorsports. We cater to Dirt Track Racers/ Drag Racers/ Street Strip racers. We sell high performance engines, race car parts, and chassis for dirt track IMCA racing, and we also carry parts for the street ethusiast and the drag racer.We have a full line machine shop that builds everything from 700 hp small block chevy race motors, to restoration motors for the classic car guys. It is a good job for the most part. I have been here for 8 years and generally learn something new everyday.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 30, 2008)

Messy1 said:


> I have been here for 8 years and generally learn something new everyday.



There's a lot to be said for that.


----------



## RabidAlien (May 6, 2008)

I have the most glamorous job....I'm a computer/printer/general-tech salesguy with Office Depot. Pretty much work every department, do basic troubleshooting, deal with all sorts of crazy customers, and generally try to live past the "salesman" reputation. Been there 9+ years now. Before that, I did a 6-year hitch in the US Navy, where genius me volunteered firstly for the nuclear power program (passed those courses by the grace of God. Seriously.), then volunteered for submarine duty. And yes....I was sober at the time, although looking back, I wonder......

My current job does offer some perks, though. I get to meet a LOT of WW2 vets coming through the store for varioius reasons. I even have a signed copy of "All The Way To Berlin" by James Magellas. Met him up in Grapevine Texas a few years back. Its such a privilege to get to shake their hands!!!


----------



## eddie_brunette (May 7, 2008)

Im a Graphic Designer for Education Department, but enough politics


----------



## Konigstiger205 (May 7, 2008)

When this thread started I didn't had a job but now its my turn say where I work so here it is...I'm a game tester at Ubisoft Romania...don't laugh and don't think that all I do is play games all day because its very different than what most people think...including me...all I can say its a great job in a great company.


----------



## eddie_brunette (May 7, 2008)

Ubisoft aka IL2!!!!! brilliant


----------



## trackend (May 7, 2008)

I'm still on the Railway but I've been out of the loop for a bit (sicky) now i'm firing on all cylinders (well almost ) I cover East Anglia from London to Great Yarmouth as one of 5 tech support signalling engineers. Lots of driving about and I just resat my competancy certificates 54 exams in 3 days oh what fun.


----------



## evangilder (May 7, 2008)

Glad to hear you are up and about again Lee. 

I'm a network engineer for a financial transaction company for most of my income. I also started an aviation photography business in 2005 on the side. The best part about a hobby turning into a business is that it is like a self financing hobby. 8)


----------



## Njaco (May 7, 2008)

Eric, I think you've got it best! Would love to have that job


----------



## Wayne Little (May 7, 2008)

NJ maybe you could carry the camera equipment!!


----------



## Heinz (May 7, 2008)

hey being unemployed has its perks...............I can spend all day on here


----------



## evangilder (May 7, 2008)

Wayne Little said:


> NJ maybe you could carry the camera equipment!!



I can tell you that no one wants that job! I think my camera backpack is up to about 45 pounds now. It gets progressively heavier, not lighter. I joke with a friend of mine about that. He wants to be my "caddy", handing me lenses and cameras and carrying the gear. Well, he _did_, until he felt the weight of the bag. Wuss!


----------



## Njaco (May 7, 2008)

Lets see....wrestling with a 100lb Rottweiller or hoofing 45lbs of equipment? Hmmm, decisions, decisions.


----------



## hurricanemk2 (May 8, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Lets see....wrestling with a 100lb Rottweiller or hoofing 45lbs of equipment? Hmmm, decisions, decisions.



Dress the Rottweiller in a tutu and I'll have a crack . 
Me , I'm a Charge Nurse working in a Dr's surgery , soon to go to work as a civilian employee with the local police .


----------



## RabidAlien (May 9, 2008)

Heh....sounds about like my camera backpack. *g* My wife keeps telling me to just bring the lenses I need.....my reply is "yeah, but what if I need this one, too?" Ya just never know.


----------



## DBII (May 9, 2008)

Cleaning up after the dog or the photogher....??? Sorry guy, I would have to go with Evan on this one. I hope that len does not disappear during the shoot?  I have lens envey  

DBII


----------



## RabidAlien (May 9, 2008)

Heh....not of my lense, ya dont. My standard lense is a Quantaray 70-300mm, about twelve to fifteen years old. I desperately need a new one....Sigma's got a 50-500mm lense that I drool over every time I go to the camera shop (goin today to pick up some B&W infrared film I just had developed). I just can't seem to find that extra $1100 I had layin around....


----------



## DBII (May 9, 2008)

Same here. I have been using my Cannon T series since 1985. My 300mm lens just cann not do the job. I have a 600mm lens but it is almost impossible to shoot a flying plane with it. 

DBII


----------



## RabidAlien (May 9, 2008)

I picked up a doubler loooooooong ago, don't use it much. It gives more zoom, yes, but tends to throw the focus off a tad. Also have a 420-700mm manual-focus lense that is WONDERFUL, except planes tend to move a tad bit faster than I can manually focus/compose/shoot. That one only comes out for special occasions and static subjects. I think the last time I used it was back in '98, when they moved the USS Missouri over to Pearl Harbor. It anchored off the coast of Waikiki overnight before being pulled in to port the next day. I drove down with my then-girlfriend to see it, and ended up with the 700 on my camera. Had to back the lense out a little bit from full zoom with the doubler on the end! Dang. Now I'm gonna have to go dig out some of those pics....I happened to be in the shipyard the next day when they towed it in. The shipyard made a special allowance for cameras to be brought in, as long as nothing classified was recorded. I was able to use my 35mm lense to shoot the thing we were so close!


Sorry 'bout the thread hijack....


----------



## Techos (Jul 31, 2008)

I am a technician working for a company that sell copy machine/Fax and printer ( all in one now, what we call "MFP").


----------



## Oreo (Aug 8, 2008)

I drive a medium-duty roll-off truck hauling 12-yard open-top dumpsters primarily for building sites. My truck is a 2007 Freightliner M2 Business Class with a Mercedes 6-cylinder diesel engine and a 6-speed Allison Automatic transmission, a locking differential, and a Stellar-Flex hook lift system for putting the dumpster on and off. I also am the operations manager and the dispatcher (we have one other truck).


----------



## Donzi (Aug 14, 2008)

Corrections Officer For the North Carolina Department of Corrections, In Wilmington NC. I take care of all the felons, baby sitting them making sure thee comfrotable doing TIME yea wright lol.


----------



## southernpilot (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm a corporate pilot for an energy company in Houston Texas.
SP


----------



## marlin (Sep 16, 2008)

I used to practice law until I retired early to undertake to research military history for authors, but now I write the books myself ( one published and five more under commission ). Don't ask me their titles, though, or else I'd have to kill you !


----------



## mkloby (Sep 16, 2008)

southernpilot said:


> I'm a corporate pilot for an energy company in Houston Texas.
> SP



Sweet - what do you fly?


----------



## Airframes (Oct 7, 2008)

Was in the Paras, then SF. When I left, spent 10 years as a technical rep, for the 'Big Yellow Box', in the professional photography/audio visual markets, then the graphics market. Made redundant, with many others worldwide, '92, and started in business with a friend, doing corporate hospitality/training events, themed around military SF practices. Onset of Rheumatoid Arthritis, from '96, slowed things down, until the point it got really bad, and had to pack it in at the end of last year. Now, carry on with the part-time aviation art business I started in early 90's, writing, and research. Hoping to have my first full novel published soon. Officially, retired due to disability. That's me!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 8, 2008)

fascinating terry!


----------



## Emon_Essex (Oct 22, 2008)

Hahaha! I shovel sh*t.... no joke. And all I get is room + board, food and $50 a year....


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 22, 2008)

WTF?


----------



## Emon_Essex (Oct 23, 2008)

Hmm... perhaps I was a bit obscure. I'm still in highschool, therefore am living with my parents, on a farm. One of the things I do is shovel the goat sh*t into a bucket for composting. I get $100 every other year for all the stuff I do, plus extra if we build a shed etc.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 23, 2008)

Fasinating Terry


----------



## Njaco (Oct 23, 2008)

Hey Emon, thats how I started. Tender age of 12 shoveling horse manure. Didn't believe I could make it a career.


----------



## Heinz (Oct 26, 2008)

Night Dweller. 
Strategic displacement and arrangement of items in the nocturnal hours via human and mechanical power.

I stack shelves


----------



## C2Aaircrew (Oct 26, 2008)

After retiring from the navy, became a Master Mechanic (called Auto Technicians now). Currently looking for work. Came back from vacation to a closed dealership.




lesofprimus said:


> I lived in Va Beach for a bunch of years while in the Navy.... Lived right off of Lynnhaven Parkway...



So did we. Lived right on the corner of Lynnhaven Parkway Woodbridge Trail right before Princess Anne Rd and on 29th Street Artic before that.

Take care,
C2


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm currently employed as a retail assistant at Target Country where I live not a glorious job but I do get paid well and the people I work with a great especially the girls


----------



## Becca (Oct 27, 2008)

Recently went back to bartending.


----------



## trackend (Oct 27, 2008)

Tech support signalling engineer


----------



## Njaco (Oct 28, 2008)

Heinz, great description!


----------



## plan_D (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm an Apprentice Aero Technician !


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 30, 2008)

Well done, plan D.


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 31, 2008)

Just started my 2nd job this week. For my primary job, I do computer support (mainly CAD) for one of the largest engineering firms in the world, Jacobs. I work from 7:00 until 5:30, then I leave and go to work!!!!

One of our vendors has a very successful business and she needed some help so from 6:00 until 10:00 pm, I work in her warehouse, plus I do her computer support and website design. Sure does kill the home life and free time, but when you gotta pay bills, you do what it takes, right?


----------



## vonmallard (Oct 31, 2008)

I retired from the US Navy as a Chief Storekeeper (1970 to 1994) since retiring I have worked as a Government contractor doing basic inventory management for SPAWAR and now work for a large Naval shipyard on the east coast.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 1, 2008)

My job is difficult to label, but it's rooted in the Telecomm industry.

I work with Public Safety entities, such as occasional military, Law Enforcement (all levels), Fire Departments (local, state federal) and others (dept. of transportation, amubulance services, etc), designing and consulting for the install and layout of thier tactical equipment.

Such as Two-Way communications, GPS and mobile data, emergency lighting, consoles and partitions, sirens and anything else that does not come with the vehicle manufacturer when they purchase it.

It's a very rewarding job, especially in regards to my customers...but sometimes the people up in the main office drive me insane!


----------



## Njaco (Nov 2, 2008)

I think our Communications Dept is going with GPS soon, including our vehicles.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 2, 2008)

Big Brother. Yet another leash on your freedoms. Now they will know where you are at all times. Better for.... safety. Yeah, safety.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 2, 2008)

Yeah Matt, I know what you mean...

"Big Brother" is in everything nowdays...cars, digital radios, cellphones and so on...

Even your newer printers at home have a unique ID and marks all your printed material with it...

George Orwell wasn't too far off the mark.


----------



## Heinz (Nov 2, 2008)

Doubleplusgood


----------



## sturmer (Feb 5, 2009)

i work in the harbour, i secure containers on board of ships with metal bars so that they wont fall of the ship during heavy weathers, i also make them loose when the ship is docked. i also load and unload containers and goods that arrive or depart.


----------



## tomo pauk (Feb 13, 2009)

I sell stuff; the last summer it was fruit and vegetables, and from today on it's medical equipment for home use.


----------



## Sweb (Mar 11, 2009)

Got out of the military in 78 and went to work for a company salvaging intact/crashed commercial airliners, wherever they happened to be/fall, until 82. That year went to college for a degree and graduated early 85. Then, I got a job as a technician in a company overhauling aircraft parts and did that 'til 89. November 89 I opened my own repair station overhauling commercial aircraft parts. Sold that in 2003, surrendered my company's FAA certificate and went to a similar company as its general manager. Did that 'til early 2006 then jumped ship to another (similar company doing the same thing) and here I am. I wear a lot of hats including quality assurance, fixtures designer, equipment repairs and upgrades, customer technical services, training instructor, and whatever else falls through the cracks if need be. No glamor in my hammer.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 11, 2009)

Real interesting Sweb, I did aircraft salvage in 1978 at a company called Aviation Warehouse. They used to be located next to Hawthorne Airport, Ca, just south of LAX.


----------



## Sweb (Mar 11, 2009)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Real interesting Sweb, I did aircraft salvage in 1978 at a company called Aviation Warehouse. They used to be located next to Hawthorne Airport, Ca, just south of LAX.



There were many such companies bidding on the commercial salvage rights from Lloyds of London or Air Claims at that time. I worked for a company named Solair, Inc based in Northbrook, IL and then we moved the company to Ft. Lauderdale, FL. I salvaged a couple GA types but mostly over 12,500. I read your post. You have a first-cabin job if I ever read one. Sounds like a lot of fun mixed in. Mine is a mostly head down technical skirmish of meeting schedules. I am d-o-n-e at 5:00pm. Do not stand in the doorway!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 11, 2009)

Sweb said:


> I am d-o-n-e at 5:00pm. Do not stand in the doorway!


 

Yea, my job is pretty sweet, I'm real happy there and hope to last till retirement or until I hit the lotto.


----------



## Patrick1974 (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm a mechanical operator at the only Dutch tyre manufacturer.hard work shyte money but hey i like the work


----------



## ccheese (Mar 13, 2009)

Since this past Feb. 3rd, I'm office manager for Tidewater Marine Electric,
LLC. Right now I'm handling both accounts payable receivable. That will
change shortly, because the boss-lady is going to take one of them. It's
different for me... since 1971 I've been in the automotive industry, both as a
tech and as a warranty administrator. We work 8 to 4:30 !!!! And no week-
ends...

Charles


----------



## evangilder (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm one who rarely sleeps, which is good because I have some crazy hours. I am a Senior Network Engineer for a financial processing company. I also own my own aviation photography business (since 2005). One office has no windows, is usually cold and has lots of fans making noise. The other office has a LOT of windows, is usually cold and has only 1 to 4 fans making noise.  

I'm usually up between 3 and 4 every morning to do business work before going to do the network thing, come home, hang with the fam and have dinner. Once the kids are asleep, the missus and I hang out for a bit before I catch up on the rest of the business stuff before going to bed. I can't normally sleep more than 5 hours, or I feel groggy. 

I can't remember the last time I was bored though.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 13, 2009)

Charles, you left the Mazada (or Nissan?) dealership?


----------



## RabidAlien (Mar 16, 2009)

I have officially thrown off the shackles of retail and am an IT guy now. Woohoo!  Maybe not the greatest, but you can fix anything with the help of Google!


----------



## ThunderThud (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm an ASE certified master auto technician that works for a GM dealership in LongIsland, NewYork.I also have 29 years of transmission rebuilding experience!


----------



## Heinz (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm still moving stock around at a big chain store.

Hours vary between 7:30pm - 2am or 3am.
Then the big nights are 8:30pm till 6:30am or later.

Crap hours but hey the electric pallet movers are fun


----------



## Glider (Mar 22, 2009)

Currently I am an IT Senior Project Manager/Programme Manager for EDS working on whatever project comes my way. Unfortunately I am between projects at the moment which is not a good place to be in the current environment.


----------



## mkloby (Mar 22, 2009)

Glider said:


> Currently I am an IT Senior Project Manager/Programme Manager for EDS working on whatever project comes my way. Unfortunately I am between projects at the moment which is not a good place to be in the current environment.



Would this happen to be the same EDS that services part of the Navy Marine Corps Intranet (NMCI) contract? It is more appropriately labeled the Non Mission Capable Intranet


----------



## Glider (Mar 22, 2009)

Almost certainly, as they do have a number of defence projects in the USA and UK. Most of my projects have been non defence Government Projects in the UK. 
All Projects have alternative titles. 
However in defence of IT people the normal reason for a problem is that the Client wants everything, but wants it done on the cheap. For obvious reasons I cannot go into details but I can say that I spend a lot of my time getting the client to define what they need to be done and not want they want to be done. A senior manager will want everything but often only need something smaller.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 15, 2009)

Been a machinist since I was in High School in 1980.
Started a Screw Machine business with family in 1984 and worked in it until 2008.

I have built component parts for several projects in the medical field including Hyperbaric chambers, Infant and Adult Ventilators, Blood Spinners, and electrical contacts for Heart Monitors.

Built First and Second Stage regulators components for Scuba diving.

Built seat belt reels for most of the aircraft in the inventory including the Space Shuttle, Second Stage regulator components for the navy (face mask regulator), and other component parts I really don't know their final usage.

I also built some general aviation components but not very many and I never knew their final usage.

I have been in involved with building things in the electronic, medical, military, and commercial fields.

Hope this doesn't sound to much like a resume.
Been sending to many of them out lately with no return interest.

Wheelsup


----------



## nathan owens (Apr 20, 2009)

A-10 warthawg painter hafb ut


----------



## DFM+BB (Apr 21, 2009)

All of you have very interesting jobs!

I'm currently finishing my "licence" (don't know the equivalent in english,it is BAC +3 years) in technical product commercialisation.
since April the 6th I'm in training cursue in EADS for 3 months.


----------



## SX2002 (May 2, 2009)

Hi Guys,
I'm a retired Mechanical Engineer. Retired early at 55 due to some pretty severe spinal injuries.
I like mostly WW11 planes and most cars from veteran to modern and am heavily involved with the Sporting Car Club of South Australia.
Cheers,
Ron.


----------



## Colin1 (May 2, 2009)

Nice car Ron
what is it?


----------



## dmeephd (May 2, 2009)

I'm a QA Engineer working in the Pharmaceutical industry, and an avid model railroader since 1979. I recently joined this forum to seek out information regarding Messerschmitt as I am considering replicating - with what we model railroaders refer to as "selective compression" - the assembly factories for the Me 109 and the Me 262.

Not to be outdone, here's my baby on four wheels:


----------



## GrauGeist (May 10, 2009)

Just recently outfitted Redding Fire Department's new ladder truck (110 foot ladder) with a headset system and Redbeard grabbed a photo of me in the "office" during testing.


----------



## Njaco (May 10, 2009)

Surprised with the recent fires they had time to let you do that - but then again my geographical knowledge of California is nil. You're probably 500 miles away!


----------



## GrauGeist (May 10, 2009)

Just getting caught up on stuff, NJ...this was a little over a month ago, and it wasn't in service yet 

The fires in Santa Barbara are about 400 miles south of me (you were close!), and after the fires we had last year, I don't want to see another one for a long long time...


----------



## Airframes (May 10, 2009)

Tasty truck Dave, and one heck of a long ladder. Stairway to heaven!


----------



## muller (May 13, 2009)

Never posted what i do for a living and I've been a member here for nearly a year! I work for Intel, equipment tech in a wafer manufacturing plant. Been with them nearly 16 years. I work in a cleanroom (have to wear a body condom!) I maintain and repair machines that should have been retired 20 years ago.


----------



## Njaco (May 13, 2009)

Its been so long I don't remember if I added this. In addition to an Animal Control Officer for a local government I am also Southern Region Director for the New Jersey Certified Animal Control Officers Association. This pic is of the other officers with the Association (I'm 2d from the right).

Here is our website...

NJ CERTIFIED ANIMAL CONTROL OFFICERS ASSOCIATION


----------



## Colin1 (May 13, 2009)

Njaco said:


> ...I'm 2d from the left...


It's been a while, but I'm pretty sure that's a girl...


----------



## Marcel (May 13, 2009)

Colin1 said:


> It's been a while, but I'm pretty sure that's a girl...


----------



## imalko (May 13, 2009)

Hey Chris, nice to see you in your working environment. I checked out your website, you have interesting and noble profession. I myself very much like animals (have two dogs at my home) and I admire anyone who takes care for animal welfare. Here in Serbia we don't have anything like your Animal Control Service. (Btw is this the same as those animal cops I watch on Animal Planet?) This kind of work is left to local veterinary stations and municipalities. Some big cities like Belgrade have such Services (some sort anyway), but my home town currently does not. There was so called "ZOO hygiene" organization for a while in my town but it doesn't work any more...


----------



## Njaco (May 13, 2009)

Colin1 said:


> It's been a while, but I'm pretty sure that's a girl...



Glad to see you passed the test! 

imalko, yes, it is exactly as they do on Animal Planet. I can't believe I've been able to make a career out of it and a government job at that. But even after 30 years I still love it.

In addition to just picking up dogs, cats and wildlife, I've developed cases against animal abusers and made arrests and gone to court. I was lead officer against the NFL player Todd Mcnair back in 1996 when he was dog-fighting - Michael Vick wasn't the first!! I've gone in with SWAT teams, US Marshals and just about any law enforcement agency. I live close to the Delaware River so we get involved in migratory birds and what happens there. A few years ago I was assisting with oil bird recovery when the Athena oil tanker split open. I'm also on a CART team - County Animal Response Team - so that in the case of a disaster, there won't be anything like what happened in New Oreleans with animals from Hurricane Katrina.

The job is never boring.


----------



## pbfoot (May 13, 2009)

Colin1 said:


> It's been a while, but I'm pretty sure that's a girl...


he meant the other left


----------



## Colin1 (May 13, 2009)

Yeah
I know which one Chris meant, I was just pulling his leg


----------



## ellis995 (May 13, 2009)

i used to be a sercurity officer 5yrs, gardener 3yrs, mechanic 2yrs now i am unemployed ( i was on invalidity for 5-6yrs )


----------



## SX2002 (May 13, 2009)

Hi Colin,
The car is a 2002 Nissan S15 200SX (Silvia)
Cheers,
Ron.


----------



## Henk (May 13, 2009)

I still work at a PS2 and PS3 Games Rental store and in my spare time I manage a Metal band, but managing the Metal band has not got me a paycheck. With everything going on now in the world and in my country it is not a good idea to change from one job to another.


----------



## Ariete (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm an employee of Telecom Italia, the most important phone company of my country..


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 1, 2009)

RAF for 14 years, couple years in Saudi with BAe as ex-pat with Saudi Airforce, returned to UK and picked up a Production Scheduler job with Avon Cosmetics. Big financial squeeze in UK so returned to Saudi for just over 5 years. Moved to Australia and became a Pomme. Set up in a take-way in Brisbane, bloody hard yakka that, stuck it for a couple of years and then went to Oman with Omani Airforce, money much better. Back to Oz and worked for Snowy Mountain Hydro Electric as Store Manager for about 5 years, lovely location, then to Canberra in contract development in the Federal Parliament House. Now make models, potter in the garden and cook some dam good meals. I'm retire. Latest hobby, chatting to you guys.
8)


----------



## phatzo (Sep 28, 2009)

I've been selling nuts and bolts for the last 15 years, I've forgotten about anything else I'm qualified for, roof tiler by trade but haven't been on a roof for 22 years.


----------



## IL2 (Sep 29, 2009)

Im a Policeman. Counting 4 years MP time Im currently on my 30'th year.


----------



## phatzo (Oct 20, 2009)

the working environment


----------



## Loiner (Jan 8, 2010)

Vic Balshaw said:


> RAF for 14 years, couple years in Saudi with BAe as ex-pat with Saudi Airforce, returned to UK and picked up a Production Scheduler job with Avon Cosmetics. Big financial squeeze in UK so returned to Saudi for just over 5 years. Moved to Australia and became a Pomme. Set up in a take-way in Brisbane, bloody hard yakka that, stuck it for a couple of years and then went to Oman with Omani Airforce, money much better. Back to Oz and worked for Snowy Mountain Hydro Electric as Store Manager for about 5 years, lovely location, then to Canberra in contract development in the Federal Parliament House. Now make models, potter in the garden and cook some dam good meals. I'm retire. Latest hobby, chatting to you guys.
> 8)



You've got around a bit; makes me feel tired just looking at the number of different places you've lived in and jobs done.

I've only lived in England, perhaps if I started life again I'd get around and explore the world more. Oh well, I suppose we've got the world wide web so I can talk to people across the globe with ease now 8). I travel around the UK quite a bit now as a project manager in part of the construction industry, which I quite enjoy doing.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 8, 2010)

No worries, Loiner as I've lived in New Jersey all my life too, and I get to travel by speaking to all my friends here on the forum.

Example: A little while ago, I had a problem with a person who was Polish and barely spoke English. I asked Wurger for some help in translating some text and everything worked out in the end. Never could have done that before without the net and the forum. So, its all relative.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 8, 2010)

I now have a job.... of sorts. I work for The Checkered Flag Motor Car Company, a mega dealer in the Tidewater area
which sells 29 different brands from 22 stores. I will be a DX driver for them, picking up cars from one dealer and 
taking them to another. I drove for them before, and the highlight of my life was driving a 12 cylinder Jaguar to
Richmond, Va. from Va. Beach.... 102 miles. 

Charles


----------



## Airframes (Jan 8, 2010)

That sounds like a great job Charles. I did a very short stint whilst on leave in the mid 70's, driving Porsches from Germany to Jersey, Channel Islands. Just a week helping out, but I loved it! Cash for playtime I thought at the time!!


----------



## RabidAlien (Jan 8, 2010)

Dang. Paid to drive. That's about the most awesome job I can think of!


----------



## N4521U (Jan 9, 2010)

Drove a fork lift and truck hauling peaches in H.S. in Yuba City CA. Helicopter Sonar Aircrew in the US Navy, '61-'64 San Diego and USS Yorktown. Paper and pencil drafter for 14 years. Studied and taught calligraphy as a hobby for about 16 years, still fiddle around with it. Did sign painting in my own shop for 16 years till '92. Did some nose art, got to learn some aerobatics in a Cristen Eagle. Learned to fly at 48. Went to CAD school in Silicon Valley, have just left doing mechanical design work using Inventor. Work in a sign shop part time running a router table and 3D letter bending machine when they need it. Moved here to Oz in 2001, married into the country and will never leave. Golf and model building while my wife is teaching school. Lettered 3 planes for Reno races, one is still flying, Merlin's Magic, my current project in 48th. Will do "Somethin Else" sometime, John Crocker flew this P-51 at Reno. cheers, Bill


----------



## Njaco (Jan 9, 2010)

I should have gone into graphics. Great stuff Bill.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 9, 2010)

I agree, very cool.


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Oct 29, 2010)

I work as a systems checkout technician for CaridianBCT, use to be Gambro BCT. I do the final systems check on blood machines used at hospitals and blood banks. Anyone who works in a hospital or donated blood using a machine has probably seen one of the machines I work on. People who go through cancer treatment have probably been on one of my Spectra Machines. Machines I work on include the Trima automated collections machine, the 2991 which is a blood washing machine, the Spectra is a theraputic machine, the Atreus is a blood processing machine, the Mirasol is a blood pathogen reduction machine, the Optia which is scheduled to someday replace the Spectra, and a couple others that are in the works to help with cancer treatments. Here is a photo of my work station.


----------



## tail end charlie (Oct 29, 2010)

I started working in a steel factory, was made redundant in 1983 by our glorious leader Maggie Thatcher. Instead of "getting on my bike" as Norman Tebbit advised I took some training and exams and then got on a DC 10 to Dharan Saudi Arabia. Ive been all around Europe including Russia a lot of the far east (Japan China Indonesia and Thailand) + Mexico . Trouble is no matter how exotic the location I end up in a town place like Hartlepool in UK or how I imaging the worst area of Pittsburg. I am at present holed up in the sleepiest of villages in central France surrounded by Chateax fortified villages and houses and some fantastic Abbeys and Monasteries. On the down side the bars shut at 8PM


----------



## Njaco (Oct 31, 2010)

tail end charlie said:


> ... I am at present holed up in the sleepiest of villages in central France surrounded by Chateax fortified villages and houses .....



Don't worry. I hear those retirement protests will end soon.


----------



## bobbysocks (Nov 8, 2010)

worst area of pittsburgh? no such thing. its a garden spot of friendly and helpful people...ok some pack 9s but you learn to duck.


----------



## TimEwers (Jan 17, 2011)

well my work is nothing exciting, I'm a janitor.


----------



## javlin (Jan 17, 2011)

Nothing special here either Tim.I have worked for a parts house now for 23yrs and is the largest in the country it's not a hard job thats for sure.I got started in the auto stuff as a kid it got me out of drugs ,cars cost alot of money and I was ready to quit the other thing.I have been the Mgr for the last three years it got old fast in the last year so took a step down with same pay but no bonus so there went 5G's easy but all will be fine.I like the new time off and able to take vacation time.I started really in the auto field in a machine shop in 85 and did that for 6yrs going to school F/T and working some were I am at now.I then went onto State were I stopped as a junior in ME(3 semesters left) life got in the way again.A newborn son and wife 300miles away while I attended class and the first time I came home he had forgotten me some as he was 14months old.I said this is going to be tough and the Wife use to cry on the phone but I loved it up at MSU was alot of fun and hard at the same time.My next venture if life and the economy permit is the shop doing small wood builds for customers.I have already got people asking for shutters  why that maybe but from all the work I have done around the house.The one thing if the shop gets going is to try some recurve bows.I have watched some on the way they are made and they do command a price.Cheers


----------



## P40NUT (Jan 17, 2011)

Started working as a welder out of high school. Went to selling auto parts after a slow time at the shop I worked at and liked that so much I sold parts for 25 years. Today I am in Plumbing wholesale supples. This is my 12th year doing that.


----------



## herman1rg (Jan 17, 2011)

Well I currently work as Senior Technology Technician at a local Secondary School, preapring materials for students doing Resistant materials, assisting in the workshops and generally being Mr Fix It as well as a shoulder to cry on.

Previous jobs
Prototype Circuit board Technician
QC Lab Tech flexible packaging
Stores person/ van driver
QA Lab Tech in flour mill/ flour packer
Condom tester
Shift leader in metallic ceramic coatings
Power station operator and Site Technician ( made redundant)
Technician in a bank's data centre (temp)


----------



## fubar57 (May 3, 2011)

Work in a coal mine in central B.C. driving haul truck(22yr papermaker prior to when everything hit the fan 3 years ago). Nothing says fun like 350 tons of equipment going down an icy hill .








Me and the beast


----------



## rochie (May 3, 2011)

i'm still a chef !!!


----------



## BikerBabe (May 3, 2011)

Well...as of May 1st, I'm now officially working (contract and all) for the Police Museum in Copenhagen as an all-round practical smurfette museum attendant.


----------



## evangilder (May 3, 2011)

Cool Maria. You can be our official forum smurfette too.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 4, 2011)

That's smurfing great!


----------



## BikerBabe (May 4, 2011)

Aw, smurf a lot, smurfs! *smurfsies*


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 4, 2011)

That's Smurf!! (Said to the theme of Tony the Tigers "There Great!"


----------



## drgondog (May 4, 2011)

Retard(s) alert!


----------



## BikerBabe (May 4, 2011)

Ah, smurf off!


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 4, 2011)

Dang smurfin-n-smurf


----------



## mikewint (May 4, 2011)

shouldn't her avatar now read "Forum Smurfette"?


----------



## Njaco (May 4, 2011)

"and now for something completelty different!"


----------



## RabidAlien (May 4, 2011)

Smurf you, you smurfin smurfer.

Ug. I actually really disliked the Smurfs as a kid. Took too much air-time away from "Transformers", I guess.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 4, 2011)

lol I'm with you RA


----------



## BikerBabe (May 6, 2011)

I wasn't too crazy about them, either.


----------



## Kongo Otto (May 15, 2011)

I'm working as a Facility manager in a Nursing Home which is specialised for the care of elderly People with Parkinson or Alzheimers.


----------



## brucejscott (Jun 3, 2011)

I have been a plumbing, heating, air conditioning and mechanical systems contracter for the past 23 years. It may not be the most glamorous job at times but I have never had to worry about being out of work and some of the stories are GREAT.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 3, 2011)

That's got to be a challenging yet rewarding job Kong.

------------------
LOL Bruce, you have one of the few recession proof jobs around!


----------



## treyzx10r (Jun 3, 2011)

Work for the power co and sometimes at the airport as a part time Mechanic when needed


----------



## brucejscott (Jun 3, 2011)

------------------
LOL Bruce, you have one of the few recession proof jobs around![/QUOTE]

Very true and I am grateful for that, but it does have it's down sides. The amazing thing is I have only thrown up three times on the job and only two of them were from poo.


----------



## copcheck (Aug 4, 2011)

I work as a Sales Engineer for a Telecommunications Company in the U.S.

I design Voice and Data networks for medium to large size companies to include MPLS, VoIP, using SIP protocol.

Fun stuff at times.


----------



## Bernhart (Aug 4, 2011)

Psych nurse on the ICU unit of a mental hospital


----------



## Marcel (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm now a Bio-Informatician


----------



## mudpuppy (Aug 4, 2011)

Psych Nurse, here too; 20 years now. But the last 4 years I've been in administration for some community mental health programs in rural Virginia.


----------



## Coors9 (Aug 4, 2011)

Foreman in a family machine shop. Can put an arse in a cat !!! Also a professional Boston Bruins fan. Pretty easy job this year.


----------



## MacArther (Aug 4, 2011)

As of right now, I'm a student going to college to get my Bachelor's degree in Geology. After a few years of being a go-fer in the work place, I'll go back for my Masters or (more likely) Doctorate so I can actually do my own research.


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 4, 2011)

Olympic Solo Sychronized Swimmer


----------



## Coors9 (Aug 4, 2011)

LoL


----------



## copcheck (Aug 4, 2011)

Coors9 said:


> Also a professional Boston Bruins fan. Pretty easy job this year.



Is that legal in Canada? If you're a Bruins fan than you must hate Montreal.

I'm a life long Wings fan, but since my boys got booted in the 2nd round this year, I was rooting for the Bruins.


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 4, 2011)

copcheck said:


> Is that legal in Canada? If you're a Bruins fan than you must hate Montreal.
> 
> I'm a life long Wings fan, but since my boys got booted in the 2nd round this year, I was rooting for the Bruins.


Lots of B's fans here about 30% of this town are B's fans


----------



## Coors9 (Aug 5, 2011)

Hate them just as much as the Yankees.


----------



## drgondog (Aug 5, 2011)

I recently came out of semi retired management consultant role into full time VP-North America for a start up high Tech Geophysical services company. We do multi measurement, multi interpretation Basin models to provide geostatistical probabilities of subsurface structure and fluid properties.

Short answer - we help oil/gas and mining companies find stuff... but we have to be in play before our clients invest in 3 D Seismic.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 5, 2011)

..."grabs his dictionary and frantically leafs through pages"......


----------



## rochie (Aug 5, 2011)

yeah i'm glad you put the short answer in Bill as i was lost reading the first bit !!!!!


----------



## mikewint (Aug 5, 2011)

I have a new job! I sit on my butt watching the animals/scenery/seasons change, fish, boat, and travel while I wait for the checks to arrive every month. All you young guys/gals keep working, I need your contributions


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 5, 2011)

Where do I apply?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 5, 2011)

Not me, my ex's are depending on me!


----------



## CORSNING (Aug 6, 2011)

I've been working at a Long Term Accute Care Hospital for 36yrs.
Was Plant Operations Supervisor. Am Lead Maintenance Technician ($3/hr. raise and not as many headaches.
Stationary Steam Engineer
Certified Pool Operator
Water system analyst (Boilers, Therapy pool, heating/cooling systems)
Department procedures coordinator
Electrical/Mechanical tech.

Hobby: Researching WW2 fighters since 1968. So I know my Ex is an F2A Buffalo (she looks just like it sounds.
My present wife and Ex got into it a few years ago. Wife outmaneuvered, outclimbed and outgunned my EX. Wife is a Spitfire (sleek, beautiful and deadly).


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 6, 2011)

NICE!


----------



## ccheese (Aug 6, 2011)

Now that I am officially RETIRED, I do very little. I am employed by Checkered Flag Motor Car Company as a DX driver. I move new Hondas Toyotas
wherever they want them moved. To and from tent sales, to dealers in other near by states, and once in awhile they want drivers to re-do their lots.
Don't have to punch a clock, or pick up a paycheck.... we have direct deposit. I'm lovin' it !

Charles


----------



## seesul (Aug 6, 2011)

You´re finally enjoying your work Charles. Will I ever get to this point?)


----------



## ccheese (Aug 7, 2011)

seesul said:


> You´re finally enjoying your work Charles. Will I ever get to this point?)



I don't know, Seesul. I don't know what the laws are in the Czech Republic. In the US (at the moment) you can
retire when you reach 65 years of age.

Charles


----------



## Readie (Aug 9, 2011)

ccheese said:


> I don't know, Seesul. I don't know what the laws are in the Czech Republic. In the US (at the moment) you can
> retire when you reach 65 years of age.
> 
> Charles




68 is now the new retirement age in the brave new Britain.
Thanks a bunch Mr Cameron
John


----------

